# Most maddening thing in the furry fandom?



## NoahGryphon (Nov 6, 2013)

Like what thing annoys you alot or you just dont like. what i dont like is when people make thier characters spoiled/and or mean. like alot of artist i watch have thier character pretty much be evil :/. oh and i hate snuff art.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 6, 2013)

Annoying people that post so terribly that they're borderline troll accounts, and treat their fetishes with such high public regard that it gets to be overwhelming. _Hmmmmmmm, I wonder what that could mean._


----------



## Zenolith (Nov 6, 2013)

Well you can't have good without evil. Everything balances out.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 6, 2013)

Zenolith said:


> Well you can't have good without evil. Everything balances out.



 yeah you right but its still wierd


----------



## Wither (Nov 6, 2013)

Furries.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 6, 2013)

Wither said:


> Furries.



Yeah all the furfags on here! Holy shit it's annoying.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

Wither said:


> Furries.



Dammit! Ya beat me to it!




Accretion said:


> Yeah all the furfags on here! Holy shit it's annoying.



I sleep easier at night knowing that I have contributed to society somehow.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 6, 2013)

Wither said:


> Furries.



Furries are just awful, I hear some of them even _fuck dogs_. I don't trust any of them.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2013)

The one thing that drives me mad are folk like OP


----------



## Machine (Nov 6, 2013)

You know what fucking annoys me? Fetishes and furfags with skin so thin it can cut with a plastic knife.


----------



## Wither (Nov 6, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Furries are just awful, I hear some of them even _fuck dogs_. I don't trust any of them.


Damn... I heard that some of them resort to dressing like dogs for sex because they can't even legally own one. 

Sad, sad world.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 6, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Furries are just awful, I hear some of them even _fuck dogs_. I don't trust any of them.




you act like thats bad :V


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)

aw, fuck. and I was doing a halfway decent job


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> you act like thats bad .-.



Wut?


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 6, 2013)

The puns and the lingo. Example: "Everyone should paws and think fur a minute" 

Not everything has to be furry, folks.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> you act like thats bad .-.


Tell me you're joking. Oh do tell me you are joking here.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 6, 2013)

[popcorn] THIS THREAD JUST GOT INTERESTING/DISGUSTING REAL QUICK [/popcorn]


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 6, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Tell me you're joking. Oh do tell me you are joking here.



yeah im joking  i should of added '' :V ''


----------



## Wither (Nov 6, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> you act like thats bad .-.


He hehehe hehehe hehehehehehehehehehehe
I love you. 
I really do. 
If you were a troll I'd hug you, but you're probably not so don't touch me. 
But still. 


BRN said:


> aw, fuck.


I luv u bby cakes
I won't hurt you no more. :3c


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 6, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> you act like thats bad .-.



If you're implying what I think you're implying, then no. Just, fucking *NO*.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> yeah im joking  i should of added '' :V ''


Something tells me it was not actually a joke, knowing you.
Also how the hell do you speak such dreadful English, even though you've spoken it your entire life?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> yeah im joking  i should of added '' :V ''



That emoticon is a rather cryptic one. It could mean sarcasm, yelling, talking etc.

If you are going to joke about something like that, you may want to be a little more specific. Or better yet, don't joke about that type of thing at all!



Wither said:


> He hehehe hehehe hehehehehehehehehehehe
> I love you.
> I really do.
> If you were a troll I'd hug you, but you're probably not so don't touch me.
> But still.




This Latex Griffin must _never_ be banned. He's just too darn entertaining.


----------



## Wither (Nov 6, 2013)

But seriously guys. 
Let's not turn this into a beastiality rant thread. 
Please. 
Please for the love of fuck. 
Please.

And don't fucking dogpile on him with repeated posts.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> That emoticon is a rather cryptic one. It could mean sarcasm, yelling, talking etc.
> 
> If you are going to joke about something like that, you may want to be a little more specific. Or better yet, don't joke about that type of thing at all!


No, it is only for joking or sarcasm. Simple as that.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 6, 2013)

Ok, I'm gonna give a serious answer:

Nothing has pissed me off so far. Some things have weirded me out, but I haven't exactly gone looking for them, so it's no biggie to me.

I am probably one of a small percentage that has not had any bad experiences [yet] with the fandom.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> No, it is only for joking or sarcasm. Simple as that.



You sure? I looked on Wiki and couldn't find it.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 6, 2013)

Touchy people. People need to learn to keep their hands to themselves in this fandom.



Mr. Fox said:


> You sure? I looked on Wiki and couldn't find it.



The :V is pretty much a thing only on this forum.


----------



## Wither (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> You sure? I looked on Wiki and couldn't find it.


That's because it doesn't exist outside of here any longer. 
It was abandoned by the Internet long ago


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 6, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Ok, I'm gonna give a serious answer:
> 
> Nothing has pissed me off so far. Some things have weirded me out, but I haven't exactly gone looking for them, so it's no biggie to me.
> 
> I am probably one of a small percentage that has not had any bad experiences [yet] with the fandom.



>3< not really. only vetrans have bad stuff happen to them.


----------



## Blue Taffy (Nov 6, 2013)

When people claim they are discriminated against as furrys. And they aren't saying "like any other fetish or fandom is". They claim they are down trodden like minorities are.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 6, 2013)

What bothers me is the pride for the most part actually. 
It can make so many furries think they're better than others and cause some real bitterness through the fandom sometimes. If not that, you got those lifestyle furries who wear fur-pride buttons and make other furries look bad by doing embarrassing things out in public. And then there's also the ever proud sick fetishists who think the world needs to accept their fantasies no matter how depraved.

So yeah, pride.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 6, 2013)

What annoys me the most is when furries compare themselves to minority groups and claim persecution when a furry meets other furries that aren't like them at all. 

Or play the "true scotsman" card.

That and the cult mentality.



Kangaroo_Boy said:


> The :V is pretty much a thing only on this forum.



The ":V" face is starting to branch outside of the forums into the FA community. Which is ironic because a local I know uses it as a cop-out for being a tightwad jagoff.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> The :V is pretty much a thing only on this forum.



Yeah it does get thrashed here, but I am seeing it elsewhere too.

I think it's catching on.



Wither said:


> That's because it doesn't exist outside of here any longer.
> It was abandoned by the Internet long ago



Well that just proves it then, there are some things that even the _Internet _won't touch.

Cant blame it, though, that emoticon is like _cancer_.



Ozriel said:


> The ":V" face is starting to branch outside of the forums into the FA community. Which is ironic because a local I know uses it as a cop-out for being a tightwad jagoff.



Yup, been seeing it a lot elsewhere too.

And of cause this one :U


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 6, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> The ":V" face is starting to branch outside of the forums into the FA community. Which is ironic because a local I know uses it as a cop-out for being a tightwad jagoff.



That doesn't surprise me. It's bound to leak out, and be abused.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 6, 2013)

It bothers the hell out of me when fandomites try to blame their awkward actions and lack of social skills on being an aspie. 

...


:I


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Which is ironic because a local I know uses it as a cop-out for being a tightwad jagoff.



That's hardly ironic; it's all it was used for.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 6, 2013)

Wither said:


> He hehehe hehehe hehehehehehehehehehehe
> I love you.
> I really do.
> If you were a troll I'd hug you, but you're probably not so don't touch me.
> But still.



I imagined this as lyrics in a new Pop EDM style song.


----------



## Machine (Nov 6, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> It bothers the hell out of me when fandomites try to blame their awkward actions and lack of social skills on being an aspie.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Especially if they're not on the autistic spectrum. :I


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

My dark secret is that I once played my aspie card so I could be left alone

but they didnt believe me

/actually has


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

Machine said:


> Especially if they're not on the autistic spectrum. :I



They make us genuine Autistics look bad.

Wait...


----------



## Verok (Nov 6, 2013)

The amount of USI (Unwarranted Self Importance) within many artists in the fandom.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Nov 6, 2013)

Those who make this fandom look to be only sexual in its nature.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> My dark secret is that I once played my aspie card so I could be left alone
> 
> but they didnt believe me
> 
> /actually has



Lucky :/ with me its pretty obvious if you know the symptons. and do you ever randomly rotate things? i do that ALOT


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 6, 2013)

BRN said:


> That's hardly ironic; it's all it was used for.



It wasn't constructed to be in the least bit sarcastic.


----------



## Troj (Nov 6, 2013)

The "Tumblr furries" and drama queens who whine about fursecution, and hysterically compare their experiences with those of Holocaust victims and Matthew Shepard. It serves to make the entire community look bad, and gives people an excuse and a reason to discredit and ignore any and all complaints related to anti-furry bias or bullying. 

The sperg-furs who can't resist going on TV and making asses of themselves, and the people who enable or encourage them.

People who believe that toleration necessarily involves _celebration_, and that "accepting" someone requires that one allow them to behave however they wish.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't really care about the bad art, stupidity, drama, what piss me off is the fucking large amount fetish and people who sexualizes everything, god fucking dammit stay that shit away from me


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2013)

most maddening thing?
rubber :V
it brings out the pyromaniac in me


----------



## Wither (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah it does get thrashed here, but I am seeing it elsewhere too.
> 
> I think it's catching on.
> 
> ...



You're face is cancer



... 



:V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

Wither said:


> You're face is cancer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_No, this forum is_ _cancer!_


:V


----------



## Inpw (Nov 6, 2013)

People coming on here enforcing their own perception of what an anthro art fan must be like saying shit like: 

"_Youâ€™re not real furries because youâ€™re all to mean to be furries and furries should not eat meat or kill animals and nu nu nuuuuu._"


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> _No, this forum is_ _cancer!_
> 
> 
> :V



stop (âœ¿â—•â€¿â—•âœ¿)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

Batsy said:


> stop (âœ¿â—•â€¿â—•âœ¿)



But... I'm impulsive!


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> But... I'm impulsive!



did i fookin stutter :V
â—‰â€¿â—‰


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

Batsy said:


> did i fookin stutter :V
> â—‰â€¿â—‰



*passes rope* oh I love it when you talk _dirty,_ teach me some manners! :U


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> *passes rope* oh I love it when you talk _dirty,_ teach me some manners! :U



No. (âŠ™Ï‰âŠ™)


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 6, 2013)

Accretion said:


> People coming on here enforcing their own perception of what an anthro art fan must be like saying shit like:
> 
> "_Youâ€™re not real furries because youâ€™re all to mean to be furries and furries should not eat meat or kill animals and nu nu nuuuuu._"


i though this is a hobbie not a friking way of life. damn misdirected furs. further more, arent we allowed (if not supposed) to eat meat if our anthropomorphic personality is a carnivore


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 6, 2013)

Accretion said:


> People coming on here enforcing their own perception of what an anthro art fan must be like saying shit like:
> 
> "_Youâ€™re not real furries because youâ€™re all to mean to be furries and furries should not eat meat or kill animals and nu nu nuuuuu._"




the only animal killing i endorse or find ok is deer hunting. i dont want to consantly run over deer


----------



## Smuttymutt (Nov 6, 2013)

How negative and sad a lot of people are and how easily being nice to someone causes them to dump their life issues on you -.-


----------



## Wither (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> _No, this forum is_ _cancer!_
> 
> 
> :V


You're doing it wrong. 
Wonder why ":V"  has barely any meaning? 
People like you. (lol irony, I'm bad with it too) 


Batsy said:


> No. (âŠ™Ï‰âŠ™)


Because she is my teacher >:C


----------



## Igglez (Nov 6, 2013)

I think its the persistent dichotomies between the fact that there are HUGE fetish culture subsets in the fandom and how they are treated by the self imposed 'mainstream' fandom annoys me somewhat.

By which I mean, yes its okay to revile someone for doing something plain illegal and immoral. Yes its okay to complain about sexual harassment. Its okay to dislike folks who are assholes to you (you are not forced to associate with anybody). What is not okay is lumping everybody who is not into the same thing into the same bucket. Quite frankly, fetishes are weird, people are weird, this does not mean these people are bad.

And hell, if the way someone is acting bothers you, politely tell them whats what and they will most likely change their tune. People HATE feeling like they've done wrong especially when you can put it a very polite critique. Passively aggressively sniping someone for a behavior you do not like will only exacerbate that behavior because they would see that as assholish. ON top of this, sometimes people Don't know they are acting weird/annoying and etc.


----------



## Igglez (Nov 6, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> How negative and sad a lot of people are and how easily being nice to someone causes them to dump their life issues on you -.-


Haw, I think this is just a general problem on the internet. ... but I think I am guilty of it because I simply don't know what to talk about then I end up appearing as a total self-absorb jerkbag.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Nov 6, 2013)

Igglez said:


> And hell, if the way someone is acting bothers you, politely tell them whats what and they will most likely change their tune. People HATE feeling like they've done wrong especially when you can put it a very polite critique. Passively aggressively sniping someone for a behavior you do not like will only exacerbate that behavior because they would see that as assholish. ON top of this, sometimes people Don't know they are acting weird/annoying and etc.



Its not really anyone else job to make sure they act a certain way so you can maintain happiness but thats just my opinion on it. One person thinking you are annoying doesnt mean its true.


----------



## Igglez (Nov 6, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> Its not really anyone else job to make sure they act a certain way so you can maintain happiness but thats just my opinion on it. One person thinking you are annoying doesnt mean its true.


Well yeah, but it doesn't take that much effort either.

Secondly, yes that is somewhat true too. But I mean in more of the context of someone being in obvious need of help in this regard. Such as the case with Jim Sterling (video game journalist) who didn't know him using awful and misogynistic words were making a huge portion of his audience VERY uncomfortable. And once he was politely corrected he was basically "Oh shit, I've been doing something wrong!"


----------



## Smuttymutt (Nov 6, 2013)

Igglez said:


> Haw, I think this is just a general problem on the internet. ... but I think I am guilty of it because I simply don't know what to talk about then I end up appearing as a total self-absorb jerkbag.



Depends on what part of the internet you live  Its ok. I thrust my joy upon others sometimes to balance it out =V


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 6, 2013)

Igglez said:


> I think its the persistent dichotomies between the fact that there are HUGE fetish culture subsets in the fandom and how they are treated by the self imposed 'mainstream' fandom annoys me somewhat.
> 
> By which I mean, yes its okay to revile someone for doing something plain illegal and immoral. Yes its okay to complain about sexual harassment. Its okay to dislike folks who are assholes to you (you are not forced to associate with anybody). What is not okay is lumping everybody who is not into the same thing into the same bucket. Quite frankly, fetishes are weird, people are weird, this does not mean these people are bad.
> 
> And hell, if the way someone is acting bothers you, politely tell them whats what and they will most likely change their tune. People HATE feeling like they've done wrong especially when you can put it a very polite critique. Passively aggressively sniping someone for a behavior you do not like will only exacerbate that behavior because they would see that as assholish. ON top of this, sometimes people Don't know they are acting weird/annoying and etc.



i agree wit hthe part about fetishes


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> the only animal killing i endorse or find ok is deer hunting. i dont want to consantly run over deer



But what about all the deer furs? For the love of jeebus think about the deer furs.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Nov 6, 2013)

Igglez said:


> Well yeah, but it doesn't take that much effort either.
> 
> Secondly, yes that is somewhat true too. But I mean in more of the context of someone being in obvious need of help in this regard. Such as the case with Jim Sterling (video game journalist) who didn't know him using awful and misogynistic words were making a huge portion of his audience VERY uncomfortable. And once he was politely corrected he was basically "Oh shit, I've been doing something wrong!"



Idk.... trying to make everyone around you act in a way that makes you happy sounds like a lot of work to me. Id rather be able to be happy regardless.


----------



## dawgz (Nov 6, 2013)

Igglez said:


> Haw, I think this is just a general problem on the internet. ... but I think I am guilty of it because I simply don't know what to talk about then I end up appearing as a total self-absorb jerkbag.



You actually describe how I am.  If I don't have anything meaningful to contribute, I just lurk. 

As for pet peeves, I haven't participated enough in this forum over a wide enough area to develop any.  As with any forum, I spend a bit of time looking things over before I join.  Given the reason why this one exists, I expect that there is going to be an exceptionally wide variety of personalities, with most being much more on the surface than what they might be in other forums.  One can either learn to roll with it, or they will need to analyze whether or not they're in the right place.  FA's quirks are nothing compared to the political forum that I participate in.  >  Opinions here are strong as everyone recognizes that this is a "fringe" lifestyle where the uncouth actions of one can have huge impacts on the overall public image of the whole.


----------



## Wither (Nov 6, 2013)

I hate all of you.
Sincerely.

I go back to my original answer "Furries".
JFC


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> But what about all the deer furs? For the love of jeebus think about the deer furs.


mhhhh delicious deer furs.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> But what about all the deer furs? For the love of jeebus think about the deer furs.



 i would never kill a furry deer! and when i say kill i mean just so there arent TO many not kill all of them


----------



## Inpw (Nov 6, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> i would never kill a furry deer! and when i say kill i mean just so there arent TO many not kill all of them



Youâ€™re not making any sense at all. Please grammar!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Youâ€™re not making any sense at all. Please *use* grammar!



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Fixed that for you.



Messing up my own sentence was the idea but it takes a special type of writing technique to make it entirely unreadable.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Messing up my own sentence was the idea but it takes a special type of writing technique to make it entirely unreadable.



Damn you irony, one day I WILL rule you!


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 6, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Youâ€™re not making any sense at all. Please grammar!



ok i meant id only kill the required amount of deer to make it so they dont get overpopulated.


----------



## Willow (Nov 6, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> Its not really anyone else job to make sure they act a certain way so you can maintain happiness but thats just my opinion on it. One person thinking you are annoying doesnt mean its true.


But if several people think so then maybe it isn't they who have the issue. After a certain point people get fed up with trying to gently put things to people because either A. They can't take a hint or B. They get defensive and whine how mean we are.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 6, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> ok i meant id only kill the required amount of deer to make it so they dont get overpopulated.



It's called culling wildlife. You might be in for a debate saying this even though I myself have no problem with it, especially if it becomes a serious problem for the species' food supply. But there are a huge amount of people believing culling is wrong.

Some of those vegan peta furs I mentioned could still be lurking these forums. It's been a long time since someone went completely nuts, this used to be a daily thing just a few months ago.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 6, 2013)

Accretion said:


> It's called culling wildlife. You might be in for a debate saying this even though I myself have no problem with it, especially if it becomes a serious problem for the species' food supply. But there are a huge amount of people believing culling is wrong.
> 
> Some of those vegan peta furs I mentioned could still be lurking these forums. It's been a long time since someone went completely nuts, this used to be a daily thing just a few months ago.



i just want every single PETA member to be tortured to death


----------



## Willow (Nov 6, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> i just want every single PETA member to be tortured to death


Calm down there, Hitler.

 As much as I dislike PETA's ideals, even I think that's a little extreme


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 6, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> i just want every single PETA member to be tortured to death



Ow, the irony. So much it hurts. Uggggh, someone call doktor.

EDIT: Oh, hey! Something that irks me in the fandom! People that are staunchly against killing animals, but seem to fly off the handle over wanting to kill people.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> i agree wit hthe part about fetishes



THE IRONY
IT HURTS
that took such a stretch on my mind wow


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 6, 2013)

Batsy said:


> that took such a stretch on my mind wow



I c wut you did there.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 6, 2013)

The fetish / sexualization aspect. Do what you want in your bedroom, but don't tell me, and keep it the FUCK away from me. 

When furries whine about "acceptance" and how they get ostracized for wearing their fursuit to school / work / grandma's funeral. 

When people tolerate or give tips to the animal rapists about how they could better get away with keeping and raping their animal.

Furries who have this mentality that everyone in the fandom has to get along, or support each other, on the sole basis of sharing something in common that has just as much weight as "I like medieval fantasy." Because clearly that means that every other aspect of their personality will be completely harmonic with everyone else's, because of that one single interest.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 6, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Batsy said:
> 
> 
> > NoahGryphon said:
> ...


 
Weâ€™ll this thread have been bending off topic since it started. So I might as well just add a bit to the irony.


----------



## Joey (Nov 6, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> >3< not really. only vetrans have bad stuff happen to them.



I found the furry fandom through Encyclopedia Dramatica over five years ago. Bad stuff happened to me right away.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Nov 6, 2013)

Willow said:


> But if several people think so then maybe it isn't they who have the issue. After a certain point people get fed up with trying to gently put things to people because either A. They can't take a hint or B. They get defensive and whine how mean we are.



Sounds like you get defensive about people being defensive and calling you mean. My point was not ever having it go to that level where all the people have to act a certain way for you to be happy. But thats just my thing. You can keep getting angry if you like, I dont mind.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 6, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Weâ€™ll this thread have been bending off topic since it started. So I might as well just add a bit to the irony.



Yeah it's been bouncing about. 

I don't think people hate the fact the sexual part of the fandom exist. I think people's issues with it is that there's a time and place. Just because some kids like anime, you don't go out and show them yaoi, hentai and other smut. You know it's not appropriate and refrain till you know where's a more appropriate venue (like maybe your college buddies open to it). The same thing is with the fandom here. People aren't so much reviled by sex - but there are people who lack tact to just post it out there not realizing there's a wide variety of folks into the fandom for various reasons / commitment levels. Hold off a bit on telling people about your fictional cawk and tig ol' bitties.


----------



## Wither (Nov 6, 2013)

(psst... can someone tell me what is going on here? I look at the title, then at the posts and I just get completely confused.)
I forgot how fucking insanely derailed these types of threads get. The topic got so derailed that it re-railed. A full 360.

I think the most maddening thing in this fandom is the expectations.
Everyone expects some sort of way furries people act or how the atmosphere is supposed to be. It's like people expect us to be hivemind or communist robots without emotions. That's not the way humanity works.
 Oh, yeah, furries are human beings too, the fuck do you think we are? I mean, seriously, do they expect us to be this alien culture that uses the fandom as a front, sneaking in to the social and global media to learn how Earthlings act and think? And this forum is but a commune place for the species, that being why all the new people (non aliens) are shunnedV)? Is Dragoneer our overlord? Arshes the communications director? 

What about places like Weasyl then? Are they a group of rogue aliens that broke off from the pack to start a new colony? InkBunny being the group of horny aliens? SoFurry being the more Literate group of aliens, perfecting the ways of the human languages and story telling?


Iiiiiii think i'm bored and need something to do. I actually wrote more but i  deleted it.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 6, 2013)

Wither said:


> (psst... can someone tell me what is going on here? I look at the title, then at the posts and I just get completely confused.)
> I forgot how fucking insanely derailed these types of threads get. The topic got so derailed that it re-railed. A full 360.
> 
> I think the most maddening thing in this fandom is the expectations.
> ...



>_> well i have a owl soul not a human soul. and another thing i hate is when anyone has power where they shouldent. so if dragoneer really was the leader id assassinate him :3


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> >_> well i have a owl soul not a human soul. and another thing i hate is when anyone has power where they shouldent. so if dragoneer really was the leader id assassinate him :3



the fuck is wrong with you


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 6, 2013)

Batsy said:


> the fuck is wrong with you



The maddening thing is that furries think they're great at improv which is why you see some spectacular fails that incite unnecessary rage


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 6, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> >_> well i have a owl soul not a human soul. and another thing i hate is when anyone has power where they shouldent. so if dragoneer really was the leader id assassinate him :3



You don't fucking have a owl soul, owls don't have souls, humans don't have soul, ANYTHING HAS A FUCKING SOUL


----------



## Machine (Nov 6, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You don't fucking have a owl soul, owls don't have souls, humans don't have soul, ANYTHING HAS A FUCKING SOUL


Such bravery.

But no, OP, you don't have the soul of a fucking owl. Stop that shit.


----------



## Jags (Nov 6, 2013)

The worse thing in the fandom is the attention seekers. Exhibition A is on show.


----------



## Willow (Nov 6, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> Sounds like you get defensive about people being defensive and calling you mean. My point was not ever having it go to that level where all the people have to act a certain way for you to be happy. But thats just my thing. You can keep getting angry if you like, I dont mind.



Except I wasn't angry. It's legit something that happens because people don't like bluntness. Note that there's a different between bluntness and actual negativity.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Nov 6, 2013)

Willow said:


> Except I wasn't angry. It's legit something that happens because people don't like bluntness. Note that there's a different between bluntness and actual negativity.


 Sorry I thought "fed up" meant angry. cheers


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 6, 2013)

Machine said:


> Such bravery.
> 
> But no, OP, you don't have the soul of a fucking owl. Stop that shit.



theres nu proof but there is also nu evidence against it so...


----------



## Bambi (Nov 6, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Yeah it's been bouncing about.
> 
> I don't think people hate the fact the sexual part of the fandom exist. I  think people's issues with it is that there's a time and place. Just  because some kids like anime, you don't go out and show them yaoi,  hentai and other smut.


I disagree, respectfully, of course!

Art  has no boundaries, and those seeking the adventure of the abyss would  do well to remember what they're getting into. Deconstructing the  psychological barrier by which people attempt to segregate themselves  from their desires, walking into a cold place and immediately wanting  heat is generally congratulated as the will to power, the Ãœbermensch seeking to alleviate their relative discomfort feel that power grants them the executive right to do so. However what we confuse for power and the goal setting of a congenial  intellect of young minds open to greater ideas, is really nothing more  than a panicked collection of gullible teenagers all struggling to stay  afloat well into their adulthood, emulating the desires of their parents  in a cognitive panic that now is fraught with the additional peril of  having to live and make decisions that this time, happen to be a little bit more permanent.

Now,  all of this matters because it's centered on the strength of what you  feel to be a necessary merit, that there's a time and place for  everything; in reality, that virtue is more a poisonous, self-serving  con, because once the 'when' and 'where' of the conversation is handed  over to the powerful, we quickly find that they had never intended to  have the conversation all along. I think what it really amounts to is  some people not wanting the conversation, period, for whatever  subjective reasons they're unable to defend, or reinforce with facts. Of  course, as I hinted at above, this is entirely because most of the  people against sexual discussions in the fandom are precisely the age  demographic that is the most depressed and concerned with how they're  going to leave 18 to 30. 

In their minds, they rationalize sexual  discussions to be bad, for many of the most known reasons, but also for  this one in particular, because sexual discussions hurt them. In some  way, for some reason, it does, and this sabotages their ability to  correct their course back onto their intended goal.

Again, all of this respectful.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 6, 2013)

The lack of creativity of 'sonas. 

We don't need any more '_loner, but nice when you get to know them_,' raver foxes/wolves plz. Give me a seahorse-sona NOW. Or at least a turkey vulture. *Anything* to mix things up. There are so many species out there.


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 6, 2013)

Man, this thread is just a drama show of realists vs spirituolists. Better go get some more popcorn.


----------



## Machine (Nov 6, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> theres nu proof but *there is also nu evidence against it so*...


There is no fucking evidence whatsoever.



Pantheros said:


> Man, this thread is just a drama show of realists vs spirituolists. Better go get some more popcorn.


They're otherkin, not spiritualists. :I


----------



## Carnau (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah spiritualists don't do this sort of slobbering bat-shit crazy stuff. I mean... The closest they get to animals is like Native American spirit animals and such, but they don't actually believe that they possess an animal soul.


benignBiotic said:


> The lack of creativity of 'sonas.


If it's any consolation to you, I am an alpaca. *high five*


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2013)

Carnau said:


> slobbering bat-shit crazy



u called? :V


----------



## Pinky (Nov 6, 2013)

People who need to tell the world their fetishes and wonder why people hate furries.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 6, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Yeah spiritualists don't do this sort of slobbering bat-shit crazy stuff. I mean... The closest they get to animals is like Native American spirit animals and such, but they don't actually believe that they possess an animal soul.
> 
> If it's any consolation to you, I am an alpaca. *high five*



i know a otherkin who says he can LEGIT turn into a animal if he concentrates....BUT he said he hated furs for giving otherkin a bad name. yeah. i blocked him


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2013)

The self loathers.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 6, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> i know a otherkin who says he can LEGIT turn into a animal if he concentrates



I think he was a meth-addict, not an otherkin.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 6, 2013)

'Tolerant' furs- the Social Justice Warriors of the fandom. The oh-so-noble defenders of shit-eaters, dogfuckers and child molesters.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 6, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Words...



I don't care if you disagree respectfully or not. People still need to be mindful of who they address certain things to. Just like you don't show your boss "Spread Eagle" during an interview.

Blah blah blah, it's art is not an excuse.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 6, 2013)

The lack or perversion of personal space. Mostly physical.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 6, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> "words"


I see.

You're of the mindset that every conversation has to be essentially SFW lest someones eyes require a handy dose of bleach, or their mind a nice rinse of HyCon? Again, I reiterate it's a pretty good con Arshes to make the argument that "there's a time and a place", and than never having that "when and where" because it makes you squeamish.

Also, art is a perfectly valid excuse, but it hasn't been the bulk of my argument. If you don't like the artwork, or the conversation it generates in the fandom, you might want to see yourself out. Goody two shoes who work to influence and destroy alternate opinions, or personal beliefs because the false argument is, "Well, you wouldn't say that in front of your boss, co-worker, or grandmother!" need to understand that people are different, and each one is bound to have a different threshold.

I'd much rather have the fandom remain an interesting and diverse place, even if I am at personal risk to feel slight or even heavy emotional upset, or feel disgusted by my choice to be around it at times. That's life. We deal with it. Forums like this could use a dose of reality.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 6, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> 'Tolerant' furs- the Social Justice Warriors of the fandom. The oh-so-noble defenders of shit-eaters, dogfuckers and child molesters.



then you probably would hate me. i never discrimate someone fore thier fetishes/habits. (except gore.)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 6, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I see.



No you don't but if you want to add more words to win this argument, feel free. *shrugs*


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 6, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> 'Tolerant' furs- the Social Justice Warriors of the fandom. The oh-so-noble defenders of shit-eaters, dogfuckers and child molesters.


Social justice warriors, redditors, bronies, japanophiles , dick vore.


----------



## Neshoba (Nov 6, 2013)

Complete lack of any idea of the real nature of animals in the wild

NATURE WILL EAT YOUR FUCKIN' FACE!


----------



## Machine (Nov 6, 2013)

Neshoba said:


> Complete lack of any idea of the real nature of animals in the wild
> 
> NATURE WILL EAT YOUR FUCKIN' FACE!


Getting in touch with nature means getting scalped by a bear.


----------



## Willow (Nov 6, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I see.
> 
> You're of the mindset that every conversation has to be essentially SFW lest someones eyes require a handy dose of bleach, or their mind a nice rinse of HyCon? Again, I reiterate it's a pretty good con Arshes to make the argument that "there's a time and a place", and than never having that "when and where" because it makes you squeamish.


Let alone dozens of people uncomfortable. If you can't pick up on really basic social cues of what's appropriate etiquette for a given situation, then not everyone's going to accommodate for you if you repeatedly overstep people's boundaries. 

It's not so much every conversation has to be SFW but that people should exercise a certain level of decency because as mentioned, it makes people uncomfortable when you try and shoehorn your fetishes, etc. into every conversation and are somehow surprised when people don't want to talk to them.  Also I need to point this statement out as well. 



> In their minds, they rationalize sexual  discussions to  be bad, for many of the most known reasons, but also for  this one in  particular, because sexual discussions hurt them.



Not wanting to constantly talk about sex to random people =/= thinking sexual discussions are bad. 



> Also, art is a perfectly valid excuse, but it hasn't been the bulk of my argument. If you don't like the artwork, or the conversation it generates in the fandom, you might want to see yourself out. Goody two shoes who work to influence and destroy alternate opinions, or personal beliefs because the false argument is, "Well, you wouldn't say that in front of your boss, co-worker, or grandmother!" need to understand that people are different, and each one is bound to have a different threshold.


This is such a cop-out response and sort of enables people to just ignore social cues because "ppl r diffrent". It's not even like this is some really off the wall, complicated concept. It's really just common sense. Which a lot of furries seem to lack. 



> I'd much rather have the fandom remain an interesting and diverse place, even if I am at personal risk to feel slight or even heavy emotional upset, or feel disgusted by my choice to be around it at times. That's life. We deal with it. Forums like this could use a dose of reality.


I know it's easier to pin the blame on others but what you're doing enables really bad behavior.


----------



## Machine (Nov 6, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> #wrecked


Using hashtags outside of Twitter should be an offense punishable by acid burning.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2013)

Machine said:


> Using hashtags outside of Twitter should be an offense punishable by acid burning.



Ouch. I remember being punished like that. Not fun. You shouldn't wish that on people.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Nov 6, 2013)

The tidal wave of latex cock whenever I log on here. HELP! HELP!!! blgklbklkkglblgkjblfgblfghdfghdl- :V

But seriously, just the usual people out on FAF who take things way too seriously and get pissy over the smallest bit of humor


----------



## Bambi (Nov 7, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> No you don't but if you want to add more words to win this argument, feel free. *shrugs*


You're putting on a show. And it stars, "You".

Good luck with that, Arshes. *shrugs*


Willow said:


> What Arshes should have written ...


So I don't minimize the importance of what I've had to say by responding to your own personal lecture and attempt at misdirection with the virtues of why it is important to be excessively fearful of stepping outside of most normative boundaries, as your high-fiving friend would agree with, I'll simply reiterate that if you're an adult, and you can't handle adult conversations, than maybe you should avoid places where others are willing to take on the responsibility.

Fair? I think so. Enjoy the company of your pal. I'm sure he'll make for intriguing conversation.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 7, 2013)

Bambi said:


> You're putting on a show. And it stars, "You".
> 
> Good luck with that, Arshes. *shrugs*



Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh, you guys. <3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 7, 2013)

In all seriousness, it's the amount of infighting. :V No matter what you do, you'll get a bunch of people who hate you just on basis of it. Hey, this guy uses SoFurry - I want to kick you in the face now!


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2013)

Bambi said:


> You're putting on a show. And it stars, "You".
> 
> Good luck with that, Arshes. *shrugs*
> So I don't minimize the importance of what I've had to say by responding to your own personal lecture and attempt at misdirection with the virtues of why it is important to be excessively fearful of stepping outside of most normative boundaries, as your high-fiving friend would agree with, I'll simply reiterate that if you're an adult, and you can't handle adult conversations, than maybe you should avoid places where others are willing to take on the responsibility.
> ...


If you're an adult you'd actually address my statements instead of resorting to condescending and passive aggressive remarks to prove that you're on some moral high ground.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 7, 2013)

Willow said:


> If you're an adult you'd actually address my statements instead of resorting to condescending and passive aggressive remarks to prove that you're on some moral high ground.


Second most maddening thing in fandom:

White Knights.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 7, 2013)

Willow said:


> If you're an adult you'd actually address my statements instead of resorting to condescending and passive aggressive remarks to prove that you're on some moral high ground.









Come on Bambi show us ur superb arguing ability and blow our socks off

edit: that's a pretty contradictory statement? you seem all white knighty trying to defend all these people and then making agrugments by being a pretentious doushbag. To Bambi


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

Willow said:


> If you're an adult you'd actually address my statements instead of resorting to condescending and passive aggressive remarks to prove that you're on some moral high ground.



What's the point?


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Second most maddening thing in fandom:
> 
> White Knights.


I know right? They are pretty insufferable. 



XoPachi said:


> What's the point?


Bambi's missing the point :v


----------



## Bambi (Nov 7, 2013)

Willow said:


> Bambi's missing the point :v


Well ...

What is it? 8)

You implied there was one!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 7, 2013)

A waste is a terrible thing to mind...


----------



## Willow (Nov 7, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Well ...
> 
> What is it? 8)
> 
> You implied there was one!


I'll humour you



> If you can't pick up on really basic social cues of what's appropriate  etiquette for a given situation, then not everyone's going to  accommodate for you if you repeatedly overstep people's boundaries.



As a side note: it has nothing to do with being "fearful" of stepping out of some norm but you know, what's stated above.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 7, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> The lack of creativity of 'sonas.
> 
> We don't need any more '_loner, but nice when you get to know them_,' raver foxes/wolves plz. Give me a seahorse-sona NOW. Or at least a turkey vulture. *Anything* to mix things up. There are so many species out there.


Pshh, didn't you know the fandom is only foxes and wolves? Everything else is just make believe, hah! A sloth? What's that? A bat? How about a flying fox! Grrrrrr u fucks!!

Ahem.

Ah shit, I just stepped into the middle of a shark fight.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 7, 2013)

Willow said:


> As a side note: it has nothing to do with being "fearful" of stepping out of some norm but you know, what's stated above.


No, it does.

So, allow me to explain: it's about enforcing regular normative values on total and complete strangers, by total and complete strangers, because parts of the fandom are "scary". 

EDIT: This should do.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 7, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> Kit H. Ruppell said:
> 
> 
> > 'Tolerant' furs- the Social Justice Warriors of the fandom. The oh-so-noble defenders of *shit-eaters*, *dogfuckers* and *child molesters*.
> ...





  Please tell me you didnâ€™t say that. Please, please, please for the love of God let this be a joke.


----------



## Fezdani (Nov 7, 2013)

This thread.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2013)

Fezdani said:


> This thread.


Watch out, being that edgy means you can cut yourself.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 7, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Please tell me you didnâ€™t say that. Please, please, please for the love of God let this be a joke.


I honestly doubt it's a joke.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 7, 2013)

You know what else annoys me about the fandom? Is that assholes like this feel the need to keep up a creative welcome, like it's going to win them some popularity points, or something.

Wait...


----------



## Wither (Nov 7, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> >_> well i have a owl soul not a human soul. and another thing i hate is when anyone has power where they shouldent. so if dragoneer really was the leader id assassinate him :3


I can't tell when you're serious or when you're joking. 

I've watched enough ancient aliens to know that you're the long-thought-dead 17th prophet of Egypt's Mesuda. You started this. You brought the aliens here. _YOU_ have to fix this. You must go back to your home planet and leave humanity to destroy it's own self with time. 


Rain-Wizard said:


> The worse thing in the fandom is the attention seekers. Exhibition A is on show.


Me or him? 
I hope it's me! That's +1 attention right there! :3c


XoPachi said:


> The self loathers.



Oh shush. You know furries are disgusting. I mean, look at the awful fetishes this fandom has created.. 
Oh man, and we're also so fucking stupid and naive. "Every furry is nice QQQQQQQQQQQ" obviously if that's how some furry acts that means I'm no better. 

JEEZ XoPachi, you know deep down you just despise yourself. You hippo >:c


----------



## thoughtmaster (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a very strong dislike when the people here forget their roots. Our childhood, that is what affiliates us with the fandom, even though we didn't understand it to be under this name. We called it cartoons or toys.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

Um... holy shit. 
Noah, I'm not gonna harass you needlessly like a few others, but holy shit dude. Don't go around saying you'd assassinate someone by name. Especially not the forum owner. Besides, I think that's considered a callout which is against the rules. I mean...he still posts here. Just letting you know because you clearly didn't.
Start watching what it is you say.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 7, 2013)

For me, it's the uber-lifestylers, since every fandom needs it's otaku. Other things: the fact the fandom changed from a fetishized sci-fi/fantasy fandom (like all geek fandoms) to a penis fetish with sci-fi/fantasy aspects. The other fetishes scare me too. The asspats suck. And most of all, it's the overreactions to any perceived "threats" and the inability to separate furry from daily life, going into gory details about their fetishes. Huh this all sounds familiar...maybe nothing, but I don't know.


----------



## Recel (Nov 7, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Huh this all sounds familiar...maybe nothing, but I don't know.



Sounds just like you.


Aaaaanyways. Things. Things are enraging in this fandom. They are the #1 reason everything's getting worse. Things are bad. Don't do things. Any thing.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 7, 2013)

Basically doing every single thing that the guidelines in the intro section say to NOT do.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Basically doing every single thing that the guidelines in the intro section say to NOT do.



All at once, with a cutesy crying emote, and a fetish-based avatar. On a scale from one to genocide, how FURIOUS are you? :v


----------



## Aleu (Nov 7, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> All at once, with a cutesy crying emote, and a fetish-based avatar. On a scale from one to genocide, how FURIOUS are you? :v



Call up Apple as I've just developed the iMad :V


----------



## Ansitru (Nov 7, 2013)

Furry Fandom, how do you madden me? Let me count the ways.

1. The amount of entitled people who think that just because people in the fandom know how to draw, they should draw *them* and *for free*.
Latest example of this I have seen? Someone asking for a 24 minute-long animation for free and getting offended when people told them they might want to consider saving up a budget.
_> See also: begging for art, requesting when no requests are being offered and price-wanking when fandom-prices are already insultingly cheap in most cases.

_2. Lack of respect for people's personal boundaries.
Just because someone drew a pin-up doesn't mean you get to state how many loads you blew while looking at the picture. "_This looks very sexy_." is OK. "_OH MURR I CAME_" is not and I hate the fact that for some people it just won't sink in that this is not acceptable behaviour, especially when people go out of their way to mention in the image-description that creepy comments are not welcome.

3. Tied to point 2: the fetishes, some of them being pretty damn disturbing. You are free to like what you like, draw what you like and fav what you like.
But don't take what you like and start shoving it down people's throats because you *will* be seen (and then shunned) for being "_that guy/girl/..it_". Also, don't identify yourself on the forums as "_That person who likes wearing diapers and is really into porn, porn and more porn_" (just an example). You wouldn't introduce yourself like that in real life, *why the hell* would you do this online?

There are more things, but these are the three things that tend to rub me the wrong way the most.


----------



## Jags (Nov 7, 2013)

Wither said:


> Me or him?
> I hope it's me! That's +1 attention right there! :3c



I'll give you +1 attention Wither 

We should consider turning this thread into a page that flashes up as people register on FA, like a terms of condition page. But you can't continue unless you actually read it all.

FA Terms and conditions: Don't be a gigantic twat.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Basically doing every single thing that the guidelines in the intro section say to NOT do.


So basically, idiots piss you off?





Rain-Wizard said:


> We should consider turning this thread into a page that flashes up as people register on FA, like a terms of condition page. But you can't continue unless you actually read it all.FA Terms and conditions: Don't be a gigantic twat.


Some people still wouldn't read it. And others would still find a way of reasoning that they don't match the description."Don't push your fetish in everyone's face if they haven't asked for it... But... Mine is really common so it's okay!"et cetera


----------



## Igglez (Nov 7, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> 'Tolerant' furs- the Social Justice Warriors of the fandom. The oh-so-noble defenders of shit-eaters, dogfuckers and child molesters.


Whoa, whoa whoa. The amount of criminals in any fandom or ANY sub culture is about the same percentage. (if not more so in the Star Trek Fandom :V)

And on top of this, excusing obvious criminal acts as nothing to do with Social Justice as people interested in social justice would be on the side of the VICTIM. 

I have yet to see any specific group in the furry fandom that EVER explicitly defends any sorts of criminals. In fact, I've seen only the opposite like your post here, basically making it seem like any complicit regard for any deviancy of sexual norms is suddenly avocation for criminals.

But if there is a noticeably large enough group of furries who wrongheadly defend criminals, well, that IS a problem but it has nothing to do with Social Justice.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 7, 2013)

The level self-deprecation.

It's fucking disgusting.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2013)

Furries who lack social tact.

There is a time and a place for everything. No, I don't wanna see porn of your character when we just met. No, I don't wanna typefuck. No, I don't wanna hear about your sex life out of nowhere. >:C


----------



## Wither (Nov 7, 2013)

Mentova said:


> No, I don't wanna typefuck.


That, sir, is bullshit. 
How's your eye by the way?


----------



## Antronach (Nov 7, 2013)

Some people on here being a little too open with their 'obscure' fetishes. Like when they introduce themselves for the first time. :S


----------



## Jags (Nov 7, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Some people still wouldn't read it. And others would still find a way of reasoning that they don't match the description."Don't push your fetish in everyone's face if they haven't asked for it... But... Mine is really common so it's okay!"et cetera



Not wrong. People make me sad, frequently.

I'm of the opinion fetishes should only be discussed with a partner, because nobody else is interested.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 7, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Some people on here being a little too open with their 'obscure' fetishes. Like when they introduce themselves for the first time. :S


Well hold on. Finding other people to share fetishes with is far more important than building lasting relationships based on mutual respect and appreciation.

:V


----------



## Antronach (Nov 7, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Well hold on. Finding other people to share fetishes with is far more important than building lasting relationships based on mutual respect and appreciation.
> 
> :V



But a relation built around sex is obliviously more fun than something that matters.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 7, 2013)

Antronach said:


> But a relation built around sex is obliviously more fun than something that matters.


Yes. *Obliviously* that is true.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 8, 2013)

1) Furries who can speak English well but their typing of it on a forum is atrocious. Stop being lazy!

2) Social justice warriors (Mentioned previously)

3) Extreme lifestylers where it gets in the way of everyday life.

4) Furries who think they're entitled to free art.

5) Having thin skin, especially if they are an artist of any sort. Criticism is part of life, deal with it.

6) Forum users like or similar to OP, tho they are entertaining and mix things up here on FAF. ;V

7) Furries who must insist shoving fetishes in your face (Previously mentioned)

8) Baby/diaperfurs who insist on speaking like a young child on forums or a chat room, let alone worse if used at meets or cons, despite being a fellow DF who HATES this type of thing.

9) Furries who block over the most trivial of things (See #5)

10) Mindless asspatters/zombies of popular furry artists.


----------



## Igglez (Nov 8, 2013)

Another thing I find rather confusing about the fandom is the ignorance about social justice.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 8, 2013)

FAF is the only furry place I can chill out at where no weird bastard is trying to stick it in my tail hole. I enjoy the civility here but I wish that could just be more outspread throughout to the other forums.


----------



## Riho (Nov 8, 2013)

Carnau said:


> FAF is the only furry place I can chill out at where no weird bastard is trying to stick it in my tail hole.


Hey~
Let's fuck right here in the middle of the forum :V


----------



## Antronach (Nov 8, 2013)

I read that and I was like "Neds 2 lurk moar" :V


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 8, 2013)

Glaice said:


> 5) Having thin skin, especially if they are an artist of any sort. Criticism is part of life, deal with it.



Before there is any mention of me, I will admit that I acted irresponsibly with my posts in the other thread, sorry about that.

On topic:  People who do not give enough encouragement to the good artists.  When I browse the art and look at the more detailed pieces that send a positive message, not one like or comment.  When I look at a badly drawn doodle that involves genitalia, all I see is "keep up the good work" and "wow... Hot".  Idiots.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey I have another one: People who over rationalize everything and fail to read between the lines of more heartfelt comments.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 8, 2013)

Glaice said:


> 1)
> 
> 8 ) Baby/diaperfurs who insist on speaking like a young child on forums or a chat room, let alone worse if used at meets or cons, despite being a fellow DF who HATES this type of thing.




>_> but there cute!


----------



## Mentova (Nov 8, 2013)

Why guys

Why do you do this to me :c


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 8, 2013)

If you guys want to keep image posting abilities, you'll knock that off. Otherwise I'll turn them off in the Den.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 9, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> >_> but there cute!


People shitting themselves because they get off on it and acting like manchildren hardly deserves the title of "cute". It's not even cute when actual babies do it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 9, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> >_> but there cute!



No. There is nothing cute about that kind of shit.

These aren't real life cub furs posting on the internet. The people behind those diaper avatars actually look a little something like this.

Welcome to fucking reality.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Baby/diaperfurs who insist on speaking like a young child on forums or a chat room, let alone worse if used at meets or cons, *despite being a fellow DF* who HATES this type of thing.



So are you saying you are a DF???

Chances are I read that wrong, but I am asking.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 9, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> So are you saying you are a DF???
> 
> Chances are I read that wrong, but I am asking.



Sharpen your pitchforks just in case.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Sharpen your pitchforks just in case.



But I don't have a pitchfork. And I'm too broke to buy one.

Ahh, well, the spiked bat will have to do.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 9, 2013)

I honestly dislike the complete and utter lack of social tact, particularly in two forms. 1. The failure to recognize polite conversation and 2. Pushing expectations on someone. 

The first we've seen in this thread, with that asinine argument about  talking about porn in public. There was a saying that in mixed company you do not discuss religion, politics, or money. Apparently some people take offense to this and view it as some "My opinions must be heard at all times!" which is just a lack of social awareness on the whole. 

There is no moral high ground, there is no protection of the truth or of culture and diversity in this regard. It's a disrespect to diversity. People that insist on porn being free, and that it should be applicable in all situations, and they should not feel pressured to hide it do so because it is a cornerstone of their own identity. If it is something that does not matter to you then it is no trouble to not talk about it with a non-receptive audience. I don't give a damn about my own sexuality, you'll find it rarely comes up in polite conversation. funny that. 
Those that refuse to dial it back at all will always rationalize it. There's nothing wrong with sex, you're a prude, or whatever else. It's a natural burning desire that everyone should rightfully have. 

Ever consider, just for a moment that it isn't fear, prudishness, or discomfort? Some people just really do not care about sex in general. Not that the world shouldn't, or they think it's gross, or whatever. It doesn't even mean they don't have sex regularly. It's just not at the forefront of the brain all the time. 

Let's put this in context of something else. Pokemon cards. Imagine for a moment you are having a conversation with someone for the first time and they immediately bring up pokemon cards. Whatever your knowledge or interest is on the subject it doesn't matter, they wish to enthusiastically discuss the subject. You could say "I don't really want to talk about that" and get called a prude and just afraid of it. what?

It's the same thing. Yes some people are afraid, grossed out, or prudish. That doesn't make you right. There is nothing wrong with se but to bring it up in such a manner is rude as hell because it means you care more for your own interests than to actually find what the other person likes and has in common with you. 

This isn't just sex, a lot of furries do this with goddamn everything. They don't understand that people do not enjoy all things they enjoy, and sometimes the situation is not set up to humor your hobbies. If I am eating dinner I don't want to see the porn you just purchased, or the toys you just got, or whatever else you strictly enjoy. I don't give a shit about your diversity, I want my steak. 

This leads into the second, furries that expect others to meet their own expectations for how someone should be, and label them. This is an entirely unempathetic and selfish practice. a furry labels you their friend due to whatever qualities, but then expects you to send messages in notes, wish them happy birthday or take part in their games. It doesn't matter if you dislike such things, it doesn't matter that you were unaware of these expectations, it doesn't matter that you are busy with your own life. If you fail to meet this, if you had the gaul to say kind words now and then but failed then to send random notes of greeting or let them have something they wanted, you are a bitch. A stuck up, elitist, selfish bitch.
I hate this attitude, I really do. 

Or perhaps you are a fursuiter, but if you don't dance, or play, or do something else they like you are bad. If you don't have a certain style you suck. If you don't accept all furries no matter what you are mean, or if you choose to point out when someone is wrong you're a bitch. 
Furries aren't accepting. They just want people to meet what they expect for their labels when they label them, regardless of who that person is, what is going on in life, and how they are an individual.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 9, 2013)

Long walls of text.

Furries seem to love that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 9, 2013)

fay can you be my husband


----------



## Fay V (Nov 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> fay can you be my husband



Maybe if you woo me with poetry. I warn you, my last undying FaF love used Keats.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 9, 2013)

Fay V said:


> This leads into the second, furries that expect others to meet their own expectations for how someone should be, and label them. This is an entirely unempathetic and selfish practice. a furry labels you their friend due to whatever qualities, but then expects you to send messages in notes, wish them happy birthday or take part in their games. It doesn't matter if you dislike such things, it doesn't matter that you were unaware of these expectations, it doesn't matter that you are busy with your own life. If you fail to meet this, if you had the gaul to say kind words now and then but failed then to send random notes of greeting or let them have something they wanted, you are a bitch. A stuck up, elitist, selfish bitch.
> I hate this attitude, I really do.


Oh man, I've seen this shit before. I remember one time I had a friend on FA who just kinda vanished and stopped talking to me much. So naturally we kinda grew apart. When she came back I'd comment on a journal every now and then and be polite, but never really talked to her more than that. She flipped the fuck out on me one day over stupid shit and I remember one of the things she said was along the lines of "You hop in and out of my life for whenever its convenient for you." As if friendships are entirely one sided and I am expected to worship and devote all my time to her. Lets forget the fact that she literally fell off the face of the earth for a few months without contacted me, even when she returned.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 9, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Maybe if you woo me with poetry. I warn you, my last undying FaF love used Keats.



_Don't be fooled by the masks I wear,
For I wear a thousand masks,
And none of them are me.
Don't be fooled, for God's sake, don't be fooled.

I give you the impression that I'm secure,
That confidence is my game, and coolness my game,
And that I need no one.
But don't believe me.

Beneath dwells the real me in confusion, in fear, in aloneness.
That's why I create a mask to hide behind,
To shield me from the glance that knows -
But such a glance is my salvation.

You may wonder who I am.
__
I am someone you know very well.
For I am every man you meet and I am every woman you meet.
And I am you.
_


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Maybe if you woo me with poetry. I warn you, my last undying FaF love used Keats.



â€œBright star, would I were stedfast as thou art--- Not in lone splendour hung aloft the night And watching, with eternal lids apart, Like nature's patient, sleepless Eremite, The moving waters at their priestlike task Of pure ablution round earth's human shores, Or gazing on the new soft-fallen mask Of snow upon the mountains and the moors--- No---yet still stedfast, still unchangeable, Pillowed upon my fair love's ripening breast, To feel for ever its soft fall and swell, Awake for ever in a sweet unrest, Still, still to hear her tender-taken breath, And so live ever---or else swoon in death. â€


----------



## Antronach (Nov 9, 2013)

Fay V for president yay :V

On that note, furries that take it way to seriously, like those that feel the need to 'come out' as a furry or tend to steer conversations onto something furry or whatnot. I swear it feels like I developed my snark cause being nice to these guys was too taxing. Like seriously it's a hobby/fetish, treat it like one. And if it is a lifestyle, well read Fay V's post.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Maybe if you woo me with poetry. I warn you, my last undying FaF love used Keats.


I will outwoo Gibby

_And death shall have no dominion.
Dead man naked they shall be one
With the man in the wind and the west moon; 
When their bones are picked clean and the clean bones gone,
They shall have stars at elbow and foot; 
Though they go mad they shall be sane,
Though they sink through the sea they shall rise again; 
Though lovers be lost love shall not; 
And death shall have no dominion.

And death shall have no dominion.
Under the windings of the sea
They lying long shall not die windily; 
Twisting on racks when sinews give way,
Strapped to a wheel, yet they shall not break; 
Faith in their hands shall snap in two,
And the unicorn evils run them through; 
Split all ends up they shan't crack; 
And death shall have no dominion.

And death shall have no dominion.
No more may gulls cry at their ears
Or waves break loud on the seashores; 
Where blew a flower may a flower no more
Lift its head to the blows of the rain; 
Though they be mad and dead as nails,
Heads of the characters hammer through daisies; 
Break in the sun till the sun breaks down,
And death shall have no dominion.                           _

It's not pretty, but it is my fave poem :V

Have a song with the same name http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjEyX2KSYUM


----------



## Fay V (Nov 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Oh man, I've seen this shit before. I remember one time I had a friend on FA who just kinda vanished and stopped talking to me much. So naturally we kinda grew apart. When she came back I'd comment on a journal every now and then and be polite, but never really talked to her more than that. She flipped the fuck out on me one day over stupid shit and I remember one of the things she said was along the lines of "You hop in and out of my life for whenever its convenient for you." As if friendships are entirely one sided and I am expected to worship and devote all my time to her. Lets forget the fact that she literally fell off the face of the earth for a few months without contacted me, even when she returned.


Yeah I've had this happen before. Met someone at con, found we had nothing in common, went our separate ways and I was neutral on the matter. they flipped out at me months later saying I hated them because I didn't send random friendly notes (I don't do that with anyone, and they never did that with me) and just all this shit. 

People are in many respects very selfish. I'm not exempt from this either. There's plenty of people that I don't talk to because they don't meet my expectations for behavior, the difference I suppose is I forget them and move on. I don't push it unless they come back demanding something of me. 
Part of what I hate is how people treat online interaction like it's real life. I'm not saying online friends aren't real, but don't expect me to treat you like I see you everyday. Yeah if my irl friends go missing for a week I'll go after them, if it happens online I assume you're busy, or just not that into it anymore so whatever. 



Gibby said:


> _Don't be fooled by the masks I wear,
> For I wear a thousand masks,
> And none of them are me.
> Don't be fooled, for God's sake, don't be fooled.
> ...


Well done, it's no Keats but it's a damn fine poem. 



Antronach said:


> Fay V for president yay :V
> 
> On that note, furries that take it way to seriously, like those that feel the need to 'come out' as a furry or tend to steer conversations onto something furry or whatnot. I swear it feels like I developed my snark cause being nice to these guys was too taxing. Like seriously it's a hobby/fetish, treat it like one. And if it is a lifestyle, well read Fay V's post.



Eh people can make it a lifestyle if they want. To some it actually honestly is. It's their entertainment, their friends, their livelihood. Just don't expect it to be like that for everyone. It is annoying talking to people that treat it like a persecuted lifestyle. That you have to come out and face negativity. That gets old really fast because often they're just so pessimistic over every little thing. Someone didn't greet you with open arms? FURSECUTION!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Well done, it's no Keats but it's a damn fine poem.


Keats is a fine poet. Ever since I read Hyperions, I've liked him and his poems.
Anyways, back to maddening things, I hate people who pop into your page and post a "Thank you for X" when I specifically tell on my page that NO thank you messages are welcome.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 9, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Well done, it's no Keats but it's a damn fine poem.



I wish I could source it - it was one that I really liked that was in the booklet for a funeral I went to yesterday.

I really do like good poems, especially ones that tell stories, but I have no idea where to begin with looking for them, or even writing my own. I've tried before, people seemed to like them, but I always felt dumb so I stopped posting them.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Nov 9, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> then you probably would hate me. i never discrimate someone fore thier fetishes/habits. (except gore.)


hmm, how can I put this...
NO NO NO FUCK NO AND FURTHERMORE WHY!!
You most be lying through your teeth you can't think someone with a fetish to rape or some shit is alright! I discriminate the shit out of shit I disapprove of like fucking child molesters!


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 9, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Furries aren't accepting. They just want people to meet what they expect for their labels when they label them, regardless of who that person is, what is going on in life, and how they are an individual.


wow you just summed up how I feel about people who wear minecraft shirts and shirts with memes in them. The first thing that comes up in my mind when I see people like that is "loser scrub" or feeling like I want to trip them while their walking around in the hallways


----------



## Fay V (Nov 9, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> wow you just summed up how I feel about people who wear minecraft shirts and shirts with memes in them. The first thing that comes up in my mind when I see people like that is "loser scrub" or feeling like I want to trip them while their walking around in the hallways



That doesn't really have shit to do with what I said. Well except with proving the point that people are dicks and like to label others for not meeting their expectations. How dare someone wear a shirt that amuses them, I wish harm on them!


----------



## Troj (Nov 9, 2013)

Furreh dramah.

Too many furries seem to be incapable of controlling, moderating, or, when appropriate, suppressing their knee-jerk emotional reactions, and that results in fights, snits, misunderstandings, un-friendings, re-friendings, and the like.

It's even _more_ uncool, of course, when a emotional blow-up is or seems to be a calculated attempt to rally support or draw attention. Some of my more seasoned and experienced pals in the fandom tell me that this happens _a lot, _to the point where they just tune all "woe is me" stuff out.

I've been there for furry friends who were actually having a bad day or a rough time, mind you, so I'm not equating all pain and trouble to "drama." There just seems to be an excess of drama, is all, and furries seem to be a little _too_ good at expressing their feelings and sharing their "honest" thoughts in many cases.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Nov 9, 2013)

IMO, the most maddening thing about the fandom is the amount of gross, sickening demonization and exageration the fandom gets. Most of the stuff I've read in this topic is actually quite sparse. People just chose to fixate on the bad things so much that they refuse to see anything good.

As for "furry drama." Honestly, I blame the bullies, not the ones they bully. It's easier to blame the victims than it is to realize you're going out of bounds at times, and try to act more friendly. In general, most furry related places I go to, the people there are nice. While they are often into pron, they're not as in-your-face about it as made out to be. And, in general, bullying is usually treated, instead of the bullied being told to "grow a pair" and allow the bullies to continue the harassment.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 9, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> wow you just summed up how I feel about people who wear *minecraft* shirts



You are obsessed. Seek help.

Actually, what you said is a great example of the most maddening thing. It's not limited to furries, but it's this hatred and prejudice against others based on something so fucking asinine. "I don't want to associate with you because you play this video game". Such a disgusting attitude.


----------



## Dover (Nov 9, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> wow you just summed up how I feel about people who wear minecraft shirts and shirts with memes in them. The first thing that comes up in my mind when I see people like that is "loser scrub" or feeling like I want to trip them while their walking around in the hallways



God forbid I wear a company logo shirt around you while you happen to not like that brand. I think you should have thought out your reply a little more, you sound like what you just agreed with and proved that you yourself are not accepting. Who cares if you don't like it, just be like "whatever works for you, that's cool. Try not imposing it on me. K thx bye." there's no need to be that mad over someone else's interests.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 9, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> IMO, the most maddening thing about the fandom is the amount of gross, sickening demonization and exageration the fandom gets. Most of the stuff I've read in this topic is actually quite sparse. People just chose to fixate on the bad things so much that they refuse to see anything good.
> 
> As for "furry drama." Honestly, I blame the bullies, not the ones they bully. It's easier to blame the victims than it is to realize you're going out of bounds at times, and try to act more friendly. In general, most furry related places I go to, the people there are nice. While they are often into pron, they're not as in-your-face about it as made out to be. And, in general, bullying is usually treated, instead of the bullied being told to "grow a pair" and allow the bullies to continue the harassment.



Actually that's not really the fandom. It's pretty much FaF. 

I wish it was an exaggeration however it's not. The amount of times I get random people who'd chat me up (which is fine, I don't mind chatting) but then start with the sex RP when clearly I am not interested....

uhm yeah. No.


----------



## Dover (Nov 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Actually that's not really the fandom. It's pretty much FaF.
> 
> I wish it was an exaggeration however it's not. The amount of times I get random people who'd chat me up (which is fine, I don't mind chatting) but then start with the sex RP when clearly I am not interested....
> 
> uhm yeah. No.



I had the same feelings before I deactivated my old Facebook furry account. I liked to chat and give/receive advice for projects I was working on furry related, but I'd get hit up for people trying to yiff and crap that it got annoyingly out of hand. I started to question if the media was exaggerated or not.
I've come to the conclusion that it's not, but they do show the darker side of the fandom way more they do really anything good. I've never seen the media show something good about furries.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 9, 2013)

Dover said:


> God forbid I wear a company logo shirt around you while you happen to not like that brand. I think you should have thought out your reply a little more, you sound like what you just agreed with and proved that you yourself are not accepting. Who cares if you don't like it, just be like "whatever works for you, that's cool. Try not imposing it on me. K thx bye." there's no need to be that mad over someone else's interests.


I was stating that I'm not accepting of people. I was statin that the idea that furries expect people to fit their expectations is true by providing myself as an example.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Nov 9, 2013)

The puns on the word "fur" are annoying.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 9, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> I was stating that I'm not accepting of people. I was statin that the idea that furries expect people to fit their expectations is true by providing myself as an example.



Maybe try being a bit more accepting instead of judgemental and rude? You don't have to be all like, "I accept everything even if you're a dog fucking baby rapist", but hating someone because they wear a shirt for a videogame you don't like is kind of petty and immature.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 9, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> wow you just summed up how I feel about people who wear minecraft shirts and shirts with memes in them. The first thing that comes up in my mind when I see people like that is "loser scrub" or feeling like I want to trip them while their walking around in the hallways



I got the impression that you would do it if you could, but since you are a pussy you won't, I don't know you but I'm pretty sure I would enjoy kicking your ass for fun


----------



## Fay V (Nov 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Maybe try being a bit more accepting instead of judgemental and rude? You don't have to be all like, "I accept everything even if you're a dog fucking baby rapist", but hating someone because they wear a shirt for a videogame you don't like is kind of petty and immature.



Not even that. I mean if you don't like minecraft, then you don't like it. Feel free to be judgmental and never learn about those new people, whatever. The thing is why be so fucking negative about it? Why hate someone over a shirt? why wish harm on them or imagine yourself tripping them?

It says a lot about a person that they automate to negativity rather than just judgmental apathy.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 10, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Not even that. I mean if you don't like minecraft, then you don't like it. Feel free to be judgmental and never learn about those new people, whatever. The thing is why be so fucking negative about it? Why hate someone over a shirt? why wish harm on them or imagine yourself tripping them?
> 
> It says a lot about a person that they automate to negativity rather than just judgmental apathy.


Idk maybe it's because I have a thing against minecraft after I got banned from the forums, maybe its from watching the the best gamer review of minecraft, hanging out with people that dislike minecraft, having an annoying little brother who likes minecraft(probably why I hate reddit more than I should), the fact that minecraft fans are so fun to piss off even more so than mlp fans. Maybe I've played too many violent video games and congressmen have been right all along

if you didn't read: idk what's up with me


----------



## Mentova (Nov 10, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Idk maybe it's because I have a thing against minecraft after I got banned from the forums, maybe its from watching the the best gamer review of minecraft, hanging out with people that dislike minecraft, having an annoying little brother who likes minecraft(probably why I hate reddit more than I should), the fact that minecraft fans are so fun to piss off even more so than mlp fans. Maybe I've played too many violent video games and congressmen have been right all along
> 
> if you didn't read: idk what's up with me



Your FA says you're 18. That explains it. :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 10, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Idk maybe it's because I have a thing against minecraft after I got banned from the forums



Oh boo-fucking-hoo.


----------



## Dover (Nov 10, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Idk maybe it's because I have a thing against minecraft after I got banned from the forums, maybe its from watching the the best gamer review of minecraft, hanging out with people that dislike minecraft, having an annoying little brother who likes minecraft(probably why I hate reddit more than I should), the fact that minecraft fans are so fun to piss off even more so than mlp fans. Maybe I've played too many violent video games and congressmen have been right all along
> 
> if you didn't read: idk what's up with me



I can see why they banned you. You are just a troll who can't think for your cheesy ass self. You watch reviews of stuff, not from both sides, but from one point of view. You like to take things out on other people instead of sucking it up. If I fully believed in a god, I'd pray for you. Too bad I don't, you need every little bit of help you can get because you won't get jack shit out of life with an attitude like that. Maybe ever wonder why you're so bitter and people don't like you? Try thinking "maybe its me, maybe I'm the problem. Not everyone else."
I cast my vote for what fucking annoys me. People who refuse to learn, ignorant people. Not dumb people, ignorant.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 10, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Idk maybe it's because I have a thing against minecraft after I got banned from the forums, maybe its from watching the the best gamer review of minecraft, hanging out with people that dislike minecraft, having an annoying little brother who likes minecraft(probably why I hate reddit more than I should), the fact that minecraft fans are so fun to piss off even more so than mlp fans. Maybe I've played too many violent video games and congressmen have been right all along
> 
> if you didn't read: idk what's up with me



Nah you're a fucktard. You can have all the reasons in the world to dislike something, but you're a true fucktard when you take such a cowardly approach as to wish harm on someone.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 10, 2013)

Now that we've had this interesting... discussion, lets try and get things a bit back on topic before it turns into "no, fuck YOU!" D:


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 10, 2013)

no, fuck YOU!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 10, 2013)

I thought the point of the thread was "No, fuck YOU!"


----------



## Riho (Nov 10, 2013)

Aouzy said:


> I thought the point of the thread was "No, fuck YOU!"


Hehe, this one's got FAF down in a nutshell right off the bat.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 10, 2013)

Most maddening thing: Riho's avatar. Euughh.

OT: Granted this is a prevalent issue today in general. But a lot of furries completely lack any kind of perspective. 

I'm thinking about "Tails in school" guy, but we've all seen a rant where some pussy furry whines about how someone scuffed his fox ears or how his parents hate his 'furry identity.' Jesus christ. While being a furry is pretty dank, there's much more to life. Dopes need to get out of the house once in a while.


----------



## Riho (Nov 10, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Most maddening thing: Riho's avatar. Euughh.


â€‹GIMME KISS?


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 12, 2013)

Riho said:


> â€‹GIMME KISS?


More like gimme nightmares.


----------



## Riho (Nov 12, 2013)

C'MON, IT'LL BE FINE


----------



## Acton (Nov 12, 2013)

I agree with Fay V on the expectations: If I was a fursuiter I would be reserve because that how I am in real life, I just not the act all crazy type. 

Other things; I cannot  stand fetishes in the fandom, I am an anime and science fiction fan,there eroticism in both but I do not see other fandom trying to push it  publicly or define the fandom  by it eroticism. SF and anime fandoms do a good job separating adult from all ages aspect.  I feel diaper furs are not furries but Adult Baby Diaper lovers who put on ears and tail as a loop hole to be j an AB/DL outside the fetish club.  

I also hate how a minority is  injecting gender and identity politics into the fandom. We are not all LGBT or LGBTQ  (see my comments on  [adjective][species] ). While there a large portion of Homosexuals in the fandom we far more diverse from Christian to Atheist, gay to straight.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Nov 12, 2013)

Horrid shitsuits getting praise.
Does anyone stand back and think, "Man, this needs some improvement . . ." before running around with it?
*Anyone?*


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 12, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Most maddening thing: Riho's avatar. Euughh.
> 
> OT: Granted this is a prevalent issue today in general. But a lot of furries completely lack any kind of perspective.
> 
> I'm thinking about "Tails in school" guy, but we've all seen a rant where some pussy furry whines about how someone scuffed his fox ears or how his parents hate his 'furry identity.' Jesus christ. While being a furry is pretty dank, there's much more to life. Dopes need to get out of the house once in a while.



I'm actually in disagree with that, everybody should be allowed to do whatever they want as long it isn't causing any bad, is he ridicule with his 'furry identity'? Fine, it's not your fucking business why would you have to fuck with the furry kid? Why are people supposed to accept these things? Fuck it


----------



## JesseR92 (Nov 12, 2013)

How easy the fandom is to troll great examples in this thread.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'm actually in disagree with that, everybody should be allowed to do whatever they want as long it isn't causing any bad, is he ridicule with his 'furry identity'? Fine, it's not your fucking business why would you have to fuck with the furry kid? Why are people supposed to accept these things? Fuck it



I agree, but meh.

I think you're just asking for trouble if you run around with a fox get up in school, especially considering how outside the norm it is.

You're painting yourself as hugely different - a target. If you walk around wearing a dick hat on ordinary days, don't be surprised if someone refers to you as the dick hat guy or laughs at how stupid you look in your dick hat.

I don't think anyone should really go well out of their way to give you a hard time because of your dick hat, or in this case, fox ears. 

What does it change if I place a bellend-beanie on my head right now? Nnnnothing really. So aside from being like "LOL" just that one time, there's no point.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I agree, but meh.
> 
> I think you're just asking for trouble if you run around with a fox get up in school, especially considering how outside the norm it is.
> 
> ...



It's true, you are 100% right, but it's sad, very very sad. Things shouldn't be that like that but they are.




But, I also hope people won't start wearing dick hats, please.


----------



## Willow (Nov 12, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'm actually in disagree with that, everybody should be allowed to do whatever they want as long it isn't causing any bad, is he ridicule with his 'furry identity'? Fine, it's not your fucking business why would you have to fuck with the furry kid? Why are people supposed to accept these things? Fuck it


Those little keychain tails or the ones made from real fox fur (I have one of those in my drawer actually) are one thing and look alright when worn right, but when people come to school wearing giant bright orange tails that are all matted and dirty or look ratty, it's not only a distraction but well..tacky. 

It's like wearing hats in school or anything else deemed inappropriate dress code. You're not there to make a fashion statement or lack thereof.



Acton said:


> I also hate how a minority is  injecting gender and identity politics  into the fandom. We are not all LGBT or LGBTQ  (see my comments on   [adjective][species] ). While there a large portion of Homosexuals in  the fandom we far more diverse from Christian to Atheist, gay to  straight.


You mean those groups on the mainsite? Those are more for people to connect and share information rather than making a political statement.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 13, 2013)

Willow said:


> Those little keychain tails or the ones made from real fox fur (I have one of those in my drawer actually) are one thing and look alright when worn right, but when people come to school wearing giant bright orange tails that are all matted and dirty or look ratty, it's not only a distraction but well..tacky.
> 
> It's like wearing hats in school or anything else deemed inappropriate dress code. You're not there to make a fashion statement or lack thereof.
> 
> ...



So what? There are a lot of things I don't like and still won't be rude or get pissed, what about those guys with their pants down showing his boxer swagfags with the tags still on the fucking hat, sure it's fucking annoying, but I won't go and take of the hat

Next time I see someone with a justin bieber t-shirt I'm going to punch him/her in the face because it bothers me and I'm an asshole.


----------



## Willow (Nov 13, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> So what? There are a lot of things I don't like and still won't be rude or get pissed, what about those guys with their pants down showing his boxer swagfags with the tags still on the fucking hat, sure it's fucking annoying, but I won't go and take of the hat


That's why I specified *in a school*. Sagging pants and hats aren't allowed in school so I'm not sure what your point was. Ironically I wore a bear hat during the winter and some teachers didn't really care but per school rules, it wasn't actually allowed. 



> Next time I see someone with a justin bieber t-shirt I'm going to punch him/her in the face because it bothers me and *I'm an asshole.*


Well at least you admit to it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 13, 2013)

Willow said:


> That's why I specified *in a school*. Sagging pants and hats aren't allowed in school so I'm not sure what your point was. Ironically I wore a bear hat during the winter and some teachers didn't really care but per school rules, it wasn't actually allowed.



But dresscode is different, if you are not allowed by reglament the *proper* *authority* is meant to politely tell you are not allowed to wear anything but the uniform and is totally ok, what is not fucking ok is when there isn't anything prohibiting and just decide to bitch based on your own beliefs



Willow said:


> Well at least you admit to it.



I don't fucking know how to explain this shit. It's a comparison based in how idiotic is to apply violence over something as trivial as a piece of clothing, it does not represent reality, it's an example of something that is not correct.

And I feel the necessity to explain this because legimitaly I don't know if you are trolling or really didn't understood what I meant.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 13, 2013)

Mentova is simply the worst thing to come out of the furry fandom. Which sets a pattern; Furries with FURsonas and yet who have the need to have hair on the hair that they then style. And i don't mean "oooo he got a wittle brushy brush haid hair sticking up :3:3:3:3:3:3", I'm talking about being a a grey wolf with PINK FUCKING HAIR ON YOUR HEAD. This shit REALLY FUCKING GETS ON MY FUCKING PET PEAVES, SHEESH.



Then again, Mentova's hair is quite dashing. Fuck this thread it's stupid. I can't even think of anything to call out in this fandom because it's just one giant heap of sugar aids cancer stds. What's not to hate?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 13, 2013)

I know right?


----------



## Antronach (Nov 13, 2013)

But that's the beauty of it, there's so much to hate that it makes it fun. And the few moments of sanity feel that much better.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Then again, Mentova's hair is quite dashing. Fuck this thread it's stupid. I can't even think of anything to call out in this fandom because it's just one giant heap of sugar aids cancer stds. What's not to hate?



If we didn't have weirdos, tactless deviants, perverts, and chronic masturbators running amok in the fandom there would be no need to have such interesting tales and peeves about it.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 13, 2013)

I just said that. :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 13, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'm actually in disagree with that, everybody should be allowed to do whatever they want as long it isn't causing any bad, is he ridicule with his 'furry identity'? Fine, it's not your fucking business why would you have to fuck with the furry kid? Why are people supposed to accept these things? Fuck it


Everyone should be able to do what they want if it doesn't harm anyone. What I'm taking issue with is people making furry-related mole-hills out to be world ending mountains. If you're in grade school and the teachers say your fox tail is against code, or distracting, put it away. Wear it on your own time. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 13, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> If we didn't have weirdos, tactless deviants, perverts, and chronic masturbators running amok in the fandom there would be no need to have such interesting tales and peeves about it.



If I grant your wish, our beloved fandom vanishes along with half of FAF! We'll have to........ repopulate.... if you know what I me- *POOF*


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> If I grant your wish, our beloved fandom vanishes along with half of FAF! We'll have to........ repopulate.... if you know what I me- *POOF*



toshabi nO


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 13, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Everyone should be able to do what they want if it doesn't harm anyone. What I'm taking issue with is people making furry-related mole-hills out to be world ending mountains. If you're in grade school and the teachers say your fox tail is against code, or distracting, put it away. Wear it on your own time. It's not a big deal.


Speaking as someone who has been escorted out of a mall by security for wearing full finger rings and chains, and taken to the principals office for the same thing. Yes it is a big deal a very very big deal. Once we start censoring what children can wear in public school than we are giving to much control to the authorities in those establishments working with the kids. 
I've watched them let me go wearing _the same chains_ around my neck and take me away for wearing them off my coat or pants. This is not cool and it undermines real danger when they be so obligatory about what they can and can't have because it's 'dangerous' or 'distracting'. Let me reiterate that this happened to me in shopping malls as well. It's spilling out of the schools as it would. How long before you can't wear a tail to the mall, or a public space? Where's the 'line' drawn?

This is so much bigger than not being able to wear a tail it's about freedom of expression. They are trying to ban Scariffication in some states now and that is body art no matter how you slice it, not just taking the canvas but taking the paint now. Bad news man, bad news.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 13, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Speaking as someone who has been escorted out of a mall by security for wearing full finger rings and chains, and taken to the principals office for the same thing. Yes it is a big deal a very very big deal. Once we start censoring what children can wear in public school than we are giving to much control to the authorities in those establishments working with the kids.
> I've watched them let me go wearing _the same chains_ around my neck and take me away for wearing them off my coat or pants. This is not cool and it undermines real danger when they be so obligatory about what they can and can't have because it's 'dangerous' or 'distracting'. Let me reiterate that this happened to me in shopping malls as well. It's spilling out of the schools as it would. How long before you can't wear a tail to the mall, or a public space? Where's the 'line' drawn?
> 
> This is so much bigger than not being able to wear a tail it's about freedom of expression. They are trying to ban Scariffication in some states now and that is body art no matter how you slice it, not just taking the canvas but taking the paint now. Bad news man, bad news.



Yeah, I always personally hated the "no chains derp de durr" thing in school, especially when I lost my wallet CONSTANTLY in that fuckin' building. There'd never even been a chianfight in that school anyway, but plenty of pudding fights. They never banned pudding though.



> escorted out of a mall by security for wearing full finger rings and chains, and taken to the principals office


woah wait, the mall security took you from the mall, the whole way to your principal's office? Mustabeen hardcore shit. 



> They are trying to ban Scariffication in some states now and that is body art no matter how you slice it,


/SNRK/

But seriously, tat's bullshit.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> If I grant your wish, our beloved fandom vanishes along with half of FAF! We'll have to........ repopulate.... if you know what I me- *POOF*



Chaos and death breeding would not be a happy ending. :V


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Yeah, I always personally hated the "no chains derp de durr" thing in school, especially when I lost my wallet CONSTANTLY in that fuckin' building. There'd never even been a chianfight in that school anyway, but plenty of pudding fights. They never banned pudding though.
> 
> 
> woah wait, the mall security took you from the mall, the whole way to your principal's office? Mustabeen hardcore shit.
> ...







I was a little hard core back then but my point stand damn it. Also no my story was referencing multiple occasions I'm sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 13, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Chaos and death breeding would not be a happy ending. :V



It's okay, I have a ditto with perfect IVs!


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 13, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> I was a little hard core back then but my point stand damn it. Also no my story was referencing multiple occasions I'm sorry for the confusion.



+1 respect for the bloody thumbnail. Also, that sleeve looks homemade. Your work? Nice.
I always loved hearing idiots argue that people wear things like that to fight with. If you try to slug somebody with that much decorative metal on, the only one getting hurt is you, ya dope, especially with those rings. I can't even write comfortably while wearing mine.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> +1 respect for the bloody thumbnail. Also, that sleeve looks homemade. Your work? Nice.
> I always loved hearing idiots argue that people wear things like that to fight with. If you try to slug somebody with that much decorative metal on, the only one getting hurt is you, ya dope, especially with those rings. I can't even write comfortably while wearing mine.


Exactly right? It's ridiculous I always wore them on my left hand because it was clunky and hard to work with. And yes I did the studding and the chains myself I had no tools but a screw driver and like a sharp metal rod thing for poking, I bought the arm band though with the buckles and stuff on it already. The studs today are in the shoulders of a trench coat that I still wear from time to time.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 13, 2013)

It's frustrating how if you don't have a fursuit you are less likely to be friends with one of the 'cooler' or 'more mature' furs (mature only in that they had enough money somehow to afford a fursuit). A majority of the furry vids on youtube are all about the suiters, and then they've got some of the most attended panels at furry conventions, and it seems like many of the furs I've known stop talking to me once they get a fursuit. Ah well I better start saving up.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 13, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> I was a little hard core back then but my point stand damn it. Also no my story was referencing multiple occasions I'm sorry for the confusion.



I like what you have, but on the other side of the coin, wearing that at school is a dumb idea.
Also, as a person who still has some "hardcore" get up, people...especially security guards look at a person's clothes to denote whose a trouble maker or not. Wearing something that makes you stand out in a negative light sets off their red flags. Mind you, not all guards are like that



Cocobanana said:


> It's frustrating how if you don't have a fursuit you are less likely to be friends with one of the 'cooler' or 'more mature' furs (mature only in that they had enough money somehow to afford a fursuit). A majority of the furry vids on youtube are all about the suiters, and then they've got some of the most attended panels at furry conventions, and it seems like many of the furs I've known stop talking to me once they get a fursuit. Ah well I better start saving up.



protip: 90% of the fursuiters you see have the personality of wet toilet paper and/or dried cat poop.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 13, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> and it seems like many of the furs I've known stop talking to me once they get a fursuit.



Well that's kinda fucked up. Talk about a superiority complex.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 13, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well that's kinda fucked up. Talk about a superiority complex.



Every self-confident and discerning person feels superior to someone; I'm not blaming them for ditching me exactly, only saying that it is frustrating.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I like what you have, but on the other side of the coin, wearing that at school is a dumb idea.



I'd only wear one or two in school with the chains, I'm risky not a dumbass. No arm band also you know, it was just too much work in the morning.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 13, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> It's frustrating how if you don't have a fursuit you are less likely to be friends with one of the 'cooler' or 'more mature' furs (mature only in that they had enough money somehow to afford a fursuit). A majority of the furry vids on youtube are all about the suiters, and then they've got some of the most attended panels at furry conventions, and it seems like many of the furs I've known stop talking to me once they get a fursuit. Ah well I better start saving up.



A lot of people I know who fursuit define the bottom of the social totem pole. They just have something to cover up/mask the fact that they're a socially awkward dweebus.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 13, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> pic of brÃ¼tal


I think I have a hunch of where your name comes from


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> A lot of people I know who fursuit define the bottom of the social totem pole. They just have something to cover up/mask the fact that they're a socially awkward dweebus.



I have you know that wet toilet paper has character, too!


----------



## Antronach (Nov 13, 2013)

It really just depends. I've been escorted out of a nightclub for wearing spiked wristbands and chained pants, and I was supposed to be the gay friend that watched over my fag hags, while I could wear more at the command's picnic in front of my CO and MO. :S

Still, so jealous of that sleeve. Perhaps there's 2002 spikes on it? :V


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 13, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I have you know that wet toilet paper has character, too!



And like wet toilet paper, they always have a way of getting stuck in your ass. :V


----------



## Mentova (Nov 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Mentova is simply the worst thing to come out of the furry fandom. Which sets a pattern; Furries with FURsonas and yet who have the need to have hair on the hair that they then style. And i don't mean "oooo he got a wittle brushy brush haid hair sticking up :3:3:3:3:3:3", I'm talking about being a a grey wolf with PINK FUCKING HAIR ON YOUR HEAD. This shit REALLY FUCKING GETS ON MY FUCKING PET PEAVES, SHEESH.
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, Mentova's hair is quite dashing. Fuck this thread it's stupid. I can't even think of anything to call out in this fandom because it's just one giant heap of sugar aids cancer stds. What's not to hate?


Bitch I will carve your brony ass up like a fucking turkey dinner >:C 

At least its all natural colors and not stupid neon purple and pink shit! :V


----------



## Fay V (Nov 13, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> It's frustrating how if you don't have a fursuit you are less likely to be friends with one of the 'cooler' or 'more mature' furs (mature only in that they had enough money somehow to afford a fursuit). A majority of the furry vids on youtube are all about the suiters, and then they've got some of the most attended panels at furry conventions, and it seems like many of the furs I've known stop talking to me once they get a fursuit. Ah well I better start saving up.


Yeah...Fursuits are the equivalent of bright plumage. It's something that makes people stick out from the humans, so they become known and people want others to recognize them in a crowd. it's true 90% of all suiters, if not more, are not interesting at all under the mask. I am no exception to this. the only reason I am known by people is my fursuit. 

It sucks when people are dicks about it though, on both sides really. "you have to be friends with me, you're a fursuiter" "I won't be friends with you, you're not a fursuiter." 

That reminds me of something though. I hate the bitterness in the fandom. Not to say anyone here is doing it, just reminded me is all. There's a lot of furs that just resent popular artists or fursuiters or whatever just because...they're popular for whatever reason. It seems to seep into this terrible cycle where they want the popularity, try to ride coattails or be friends with the popular person, then getting piiiissed when the other person is genuinely not interested or doesn't become instant bffs because someone said "nice suit" a few times. 
It's just sad to watch.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, there's no point in being bitter over if someone is popular or not because that's implying being popular holds any value. If anything, the more people there are who are relying on you for entertainment or whatever other reason, the more miserable you are trying to please everyone enough that your throat isn't slit in your sleep. Just look at JFK, John Lennon, or Gandhi, for examples of popularity gone wrong.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 13, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Yeah...Fursuits are the equivalent of bright plumage. It's something that makes people stick out from the humans, so they become known and people want others to recognize them in a crowd. it's true 90% of all suiters, if not more, are not interesting at all under the mask. I am no exception to this. the only reason I am known by people is my fursuit.
> 
> It sucks when people are dicks about it though, on both sides really. "you have to be friends with me, you're a fursuiter" "I won't be friends with you, you're not a fursuiter."
> 
> ...




The furry fandom is internet highschool for adults.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> The furry fandom is internet highschool for adults.



yeeeah pretty much


----------



## IAN (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a pretty big list, but I'll narrow it down to the ones in particular that come to my head...


How accepting some parts of the fandom are, highlighting the horrendous level of whiteknights that exist. Like, a person could be a fucking serial killer and they'd find a way to defend them.

The walking stereotype furs that do nothing but give a bad image to the fandom. Like, a TV show making fun of furries highlighting those stereotypes is one thing, that's satire and is not meant to be taken for granted. A fur acting those out and getting attention from the public, that's bad. Especially combined with the previously mentioned whiteknights that come in to defend them.

Next one's not really maddening, but a lil annoying. Generic fursonas. Maybe, I shouldn't be the one to talk seeing I'm a red-colored, fennec/red fox mix, but I'm referring to those who just pick any species and do NOTHING to distinguish themselves. Just pick a redfox/husky/gray wolf/tiger, change nothing in regards to the fur color, hair style, marknings, NOTHING, and call it their fursona.

And last but not least, those who treat the fandom for more than what it really is (a hobby). Those who treat it as a "lifestyle" and part of "who they are" with unhealthy obsessions with the furry fandom. I'm talking those who make the "how to come out as a furry to my parents" threads on sites.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 13, 2013)

Now now, some use the furry fandom as a channel for their totem/spirit animal while some truly believe they are animal's stuck in a human body. Of course, most of those people don't draw any attention to it, thank god. Still think 'coming out as a furry' trivializes the whole process of coming out as your sexual preference.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 13, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Bitch I will carve your brony ass up like a fucking turkey dinner >:C



Why does it always have to be my ass? WHY DO YOU ALWAYS OBSESS OVER MY ASS, MENTOVA!?


----------



## Troj (Nov 13, 2013)

I am MUCH more interesting out of suit, but that's because I'm a strictly mediocre suiter.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Why does it always have to be my ass? WHY DO YOU ALWAYS OBSESS OVER MY ASS, MENTOVA!?


It's gotta be someone's, might as well be yours :V


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Why does it always have to be my ass? WHY DO YOU ALWAYS OBSESS OVER MY ASS, MENTOVA!?



better you than me :V


----------



## Machine (Nov 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> The furry fandom is internet highschool for adults.


This explains so much now.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Why does it always have to be my ass? WHY DO YOU ALWAYS OBSESS OVER MY ASS, MENTOVA!?



Doesn't everyone obsess over Tosh's ass? I have like 30 sketches and counting :V


----------



## thoughtmaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Great, everyone's head appears to be in their rear â€¦ this stinks.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

thoughtmaster said:


> Great, everyone's head appears to be in their rear â€¦ this stinks.



The puns...
I'm about to kick your ass. >:c


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 15, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Bitch I will carve your brony ass up like a fucking turkey dinner >:C
> 
> At least its all natural colors and not stupid neon purple and pink shit! :V


hmmm, maybe theres a chance for our friendship after all, mentova!


----------

